# Lily James + Cate Blanchett - 'Cinderella' Stills, Promos + Poster (x44) Update 3



## dianelized20 (22 Mai 2014)

Das Glück dieser Erde liegt auf dem Rücken der Pferde 

Erstes Bild, ich denke und hoffe mal, da kommen noch mehr demnächst, Hayley ist auch dabei Hehnii 



​


----------



## Hehnii (22 Mai 2014)

*AW: Lily James - 'Cinderella' Stills (x1)*

 Wo? Ich kann sie nicht sehen. 

:thx: für Pferd und Reiter.


----------



## Apus72 (22 Mai 2014)

*AW: Lily James - 'Cinderella' Stills (x1)*

Sowas ist doch was für mich... Danke !


----------



## dianelized20 (21 Nov. 2014)

*Update x14*

Stills, Promos + Poster  Frauentechnisch für mich der Film des Jahres, Cate + Lily 







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 ​


----------



## Rolli (21 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Lily James + Cate Blanchett - 'Cinderella' Stills, Promos + Poster (x15) Update*

Nett :thx: dir


----------



## dianelized20 (27 Nov. 2014)

*Update x8, 5 neu, 3 größer*



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

​


----------



## Hehnii (27 Nov. 2014)

*AW: Lily James + Cate Blanchett - 'Cinderella' Stills, Promos + Poster (x23) Update 2*

Hat ja ganz schön gedauert bis die nächsten Bilder kamen. 

 Hayley ist immer noch nicht dabei. 

Ich warte weiter!


----------



## dianelized20 (12 Feb. 2015)

*Update x21*



Hehnii schrieb:


> Hat ja ganz schön gedauert bis die nächsten Bilder kamen.
> 
> Hayley ist immer noch nicht dabei.
> 
> Ich warte weiter!



Immer noch nix von Hayley  ob die da überhaupt mitspielt? 



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



​


----------



## Hehnii (12 Feb. 2015)

*AW: Update x21*



dianelized15 schrieb:


> Immer noch nix von Hayley  ob die da überhaupt mitspielt?
> ​



Ich denke mal nicht. Du wolltest mich nur hinhalten damit ich mir die anderen Bilder ansehe.


----------



## Cinderello3688 (14 Okt. 2018)

Tolle Bilder danke und, auch toller Film mit unserer schönen Lily James als Cinderella


----------



## ghdayspc (27 Okt. 2018)

thanks for the pix


----------

